# Why is Trenton Putting Us in Harms Way?



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

Why is Trenton allowing animal extremists to control bear policy? Here are the facts: A total of 1,306 bear-related incidents were reported in 2006. This increased to 1,407 in 2007 and 2,151 in 2008. In 2009 there have been 2153 reported incidents - with more be reported! 
`
Why would Trenton put NJ residents in harms way? 
`
Why is the money paid by outdoorsmen and outdoorswomen being used by the state to pay for lawyers to PREVENT the use of hunting as a legitimate means of bear population management? Why are OUR dollars being used to advance the animal extremist agenda in court? 
`
Come hear Ed Markowski, Vice President, NJOA, former assistant to the chief of the bureau of law enforcement for the DFW, and former president, NJSFSC, explain why Trenton is using "emotion" over "science" for bear management. Learn why politics is trumping sound conservation policy. 

Tell Trenton you've had enough. 
'
R.O.O.R. and be heard! 
`
Rescue Our Outdoors Rally 
Saturday, October 24, 2009 * 2:00PM 
New Egypt Speedway * Free Admission!
720 Pinehurst Rd, Rt. 539 New Egypt, NJ 08533 

Music, Food, Fun, Vendors: Bring the family!! 
`
Guest speakers to include: Chris Christie
Get Directions to the Rally by [ clicking here ]

Visit our link to learn more about the rally:
http://www.njoutdooralliance.org/where/rescueour/outdoorsrally.html 

Visit our link to review the dismantling of our outdoor interests:
http://www.njoutdooralliance.org/chairmans/christie/endorsement.html 

Rain or shine! 

We'll see you on the 24th! 


Anthony P. Mauro, Sr.
Chairman, 
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance: "We've got your back!" 
JOIN NJOA: http://www.njoutdooralliance.org/support/njoa.html


----------

